# Watched a hen get hit by a car and tried to get a kill tag today.



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

While I was driving down the road today I watched a hen get hit by a car. I turned around and stopped to look at it. I picked it up and it was in pretty good shape. I happened to be by a Local Police dept. so I pulled in and asked for a road kill tag. They told me they didn't issue them, only for deer. I was told to call the State Police. I called them and they said they couldn't issue one either, only for deer. They told me to call the DNR. I called the DNR and they told me I better not touch it.If I did I would be issued a ticket. She said they do not issue road kill tags for turkeys. It sure seemed like a waste to me so thumbs down to them.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Already would have been in freezer!!!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

That makes no sense, but maybe picking it up is a violation of the Turkey Buzzard Feeding Program.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

A rule like that definitely reduces population control/turkey dinner strategies...little damage to vehicle vs deer.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

A rule like that keeps people from deliberately running down turkeys, which is already enough of a problem.

And you would still have been illegal-you can't take hens in the spring. 

To those of you who would already have it in the freezer-better hope that nobody's driving by or is looking out of their windows while you're doing that. See the other thread about baiting and poaching for more info. 

LOL


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

In the immortal words of George Carlin "Cop didn't see it I didn't do it"


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Playin' Hooky said:


> A rule like that definitely reduces population control/turkey dinner strategies...little damage to vehicle vs deer.


Lady hit one in front of my house a few years back. The woman worked with my wife and so I inquired about the damage, $1200. Front grill, radiator, hood and probably a few other things on her Cherokee.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> picking it up is a violation of the Turkey Buzzard Feeding Program.


Now that's funny :lol:

CB


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sib said:


> Lady hit one in front of my house a few years back. The woman worked with my wife and so I inquired about the damage, $1200. Front grill, radiator, hood and probably a few other things on her Cherokee.


I see many trukey vs car incidents. Turkeys can mess a car up. The windshield impacts get scary


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

It took the mirror right off of the car and dented the door.

Sad but it is a pile of torn apart feathers in the ditch now.It would have been nice to skin it out and give it to a family that I know would have appreciated it.
I know one thing for sure, myself and anyone I can get to help will be buying fall turkey tags to reduce the HEN population around here. I hate to see anymore get hit by cars.

Oh, and I can't really buy the theory that there isn't road kill tags BECAUSE there are so many people out driving the roads to run them over.:lol::lol: What a joke.


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey " Sprytle" always wondered how much road kill you ate in a year. And you thought that was venison summer sausage I was giving you. Couldn't even taste the possum could you?:yikes:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The DNR is supposed to pick it up once it's reported. If any of it is salvagable, they will give it to a food pantry. But it needs to be reported.

About the theory, it's not. It's a fact. Decided by the DNR on the advice of other states, many of which had problems with people running over birds, then trying to get road kill tags, which are free, so they could have a free turkey dinner. 

It's been in effect since the first turkeys were brought to Michigan.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> The DNR is supposed to pick it up once it's reported. If any of it is salvagable, they will give it to a food pantry. But it needs to be reported.
> 
> About the theory, it's not. It's a fact. Decided by the DNR on the advice of other states, many of which had problems with people running over birds, then trying to get road kill tags, which are free, so they could have a free turkey dinner.
> 
> It's been in effect since the first turkeys were brought to Michigan.


Wow, if that is fact than I would say that is pretty stupid. Hit a turkey and risk a couple thousand in damages vs. a $10 turkey??? Well,that does sound like something the DNR would come up with, you are right.:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The DNR wasn't thinking about your car when they stocked that area with wild turkey. 

Yup, that was really stupid of them, how could they be such idiots...LOL

It might be a $10 turkey to you, but each wild turkey in this state means a whole lot more than that to most of us, including the DNR.

And a kill tag is $15, plus $4 more if you put into the lottery. 

LOL


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Linda G. said:


> The DNR is supposed to pick it up once it's reported. If any of it is salvagable, they will give it to a food pantry. But it needs to be reported.
> 
> About the theory, it's not. It's a fact. Decided by the DNR on the advice of other states, many of which had problems with people running over birds, then trying to get road kill tags, which are free, so they could have a free turkey dinner.
> 
> It's been in effect since the first turkeys were brought to Michigan.


Do you have any links to support this? It seems far fetched to me.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont understand the whole picking up road kill thing. My father in-law is a butcher and he hates it and refuses road kill deer. hes says people dont understand how much internal damage is done to an animal. Most of the internal organs have exploded on impact alot of times. Just nasty in my never to be humble opinion.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

gobblergetter said:


> Hey " Sprytle" always wondered how much road kill you ate in a year. And you thought that was venison summer sausage I was giving you. Couldn't even taste the possum could you?:yikes:





Damn!!!!....I thought you said it was "goose sausage"..........


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

hit one two years ago with my truck. picked it up and took it to the tuscola county sherrifs dept. they crossed off "deer" on the kill tag and wrote turkey. 

deputy asked "what are you going to do with it? "
i told them "it cost me a hood and a windshield, im gonna eat it"

deputy asked "who ya going to have process it? "
me "my wife, and she cuts a mean filet too " 

deputy "thats some woman"
me "yes she is"


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

mcfish said:


> Do you have any links to support this? It seems far fetched to me.


I agree; generally the DNR will not go around picking up road kill and donating it to pantries. The idea is noble but in reality it doesn't happen. There are exceptions where an officer may be in the immediate area, meat seems salvageable and the officer knows a needy family along the way that could use it.

With that said, a CO will go out of their way to recover an eagle, wolf or a moose.

And just to clarify things, the only animals that a road kill permit can be issued for is deer or bear. A police officer can cross out deer on the permit and write in "turkey" all they want, but they do not have the authority to do so and their actions do not make it a lawful permit. Other road kill can be recovered but only if the hunting/trapping season is open for the animal and the person recovering said animal is licensed to keep that animal (turkey kill tag, small game license etc...)

Reference Wildlife Conservation Order 5.10

5.10 Highway killed deer and bear permit, issuance; prohibited acts.
Sec. 5.10 (1) A deer or bear killed by collision with a motor vehicle, or so injured that it must be killed, may be possessed by a person only if that person has obtained a highway killed deer and bear permit. The highway killed deer and bear permit may be issued by a police or peace officer investigating the motor vehicle collision upon a form prescribed by the director according to the following rules:
(a) The driver of the damaged vehicle shall have first priority to the highway killed deer or bear.
(b) A highway killed deer and bear permit shall not be issued to possess a spotted fawn or cub bear.
(c) A person possessing a highway killed deer or bear shall immediately produce the highway killed deer and bear permit upon the demand of a conservation officer or peace officer. Within 24 hours following the issuance of a highway killed deer and bear permit, a person possessing a highway killed deer or bear carcass shall securely attach the permit to the carcass. The permit shall remain attached until the carcass is processed or butchered for consumption.
(2) A permit authorized under this section may be issued by a conservation officer to dispose of the carcass of a deer or bear which was otherwise accidentally or unlawfully taken, or unlawfully possessed.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

agreed that the DNR does not ordinarily go around and pick up road kill. But if there is a report and someone wants something like a wild turkey picked up and donated to a good cause, they will. 

At least, they will up north. They do it all the time. 

"And just to clarify things, the only animals that a road kill permit can be issued for is deer or bear. A police officer can cross out deer on the permit and write in "turkey" all they want, but they do not have the authority to do so and their actions do not make it a lawful permit. Other road kill can be recovered but only if the hunting/trapping season is open for the animal and the person recovering said animal is licensed to keep that animal (turkey kill tag, small game license etc...)"

yup...that cop could be in big trouble for doing things like that.


----------

